# dsc alarm 832



## matto91 (Jan 3, 2008)

I recently moved into a newer house and all my nieghbours were putting in alarm systems. They got quotes from a couple different companies, well after researching these systems on ebay I ended up upgrading my system and still saving money compared to my wealthier friends on the street. But the problem is, is that my system looks awesome but I dont know how to program it can anyone help. Of course my friends paid for someone to do it so they are clueless.


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Manual available at the link below.
http://www.alltech-security.com/images/Power832.pdf


----------



## matto91 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Grumpygit "YOU ROCK" thankyou very much I'll start this weekend, if I run into trouble I'll give you a shout.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

grumpygit said:


> Manual available at the link below.
> http://www.alltech-security.com/images/Power832.pdf


Hi GG, didn't realise you had psychic abilities.......he didn't say what panel he's got ???????

Oops, its in the header, just noticed, not heard of that one though. :grin:


----------

